# Citizen Bullhead Strap Adjustment



## kabong (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi,

I gave myself this Bullhead for xmas.

Any tips on how to remove links?

I don't think I can slide out any pins or bars inside the links.

Do I need to remove the claps (at either end) and unhook them in some way?










these are not pin holes on the side, but little gaps, and don't seem to be anything to do with it, but perhaps I am wrong










Thanks


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

Side and rear view of bracelet may assist. :yes:


----------



## kabong (Jun 12, 2011)

here you go!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I don't know about Citizen, but the links appear to be held with springbars. Insert small tools/points in the holes on either side of the link and press while pulling slightly on the next link. This should leave you with an inner link containing the springbar and an empty outer link.

Later,

William


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi William is correct but to me it looks as though the bracelet ends are actually at the wrong end of the clasp, the clasp looks like it should be at the extreme other end hole (there is a slightly larger gap between the first and secon hole), the other end of the bracelet then goes in any of the other holes for different sizes..

I'll add a pic shortly if it will help...

John


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Not too sure whether this pic will help 










The end of the clasp is fixed in to the end hole where the gap is larger...

John


----------



## kabong (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi,

I have already adjusted the springbars on the clasp to their max position, what you call the 'wrong' end of that section, although I can see that perhaps I moved the wrong end, I can fix that.

What I need to do is remove the links.

I have other bracelets where each link is held in place by a pin, but this does not seem to have pins. As you can see in the pics, there are small gaps on the side of each link which look like pin holes, but they are not. Perhaps they are, and the bracelet has been machined/polished so much that they are 'smudged'... I'm not sure.

I have another bracelet, and the centre of each link, looking from the side it would be a flat plate, can be slid out but that is not possible, it seems, with these.

All I can think of is that I remove the clasp section, which will then allow me to unhook the last link on either end, and then the next one and so on, and then replace the last link and reattach the clasp section, but I do not want to try this without knowing for sure.


----------



## kabong (Jun 12, 2011)

looking at it closely now I do feel that the strap has been machined to refurbish it and the holes are not perfect. I can't get my pin removal tool into them.

oh dear.....


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

What does the oposite edge of the bracelet look like?










Also, is this the outside of the bracelet or is it the inside?










Later,

William


----------



## kabong (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi. the opposite side is the same. You can even see in this that the holes are not evenly sized.

The 2nd picture is the inside of the bracelet.

I can see grinding marks in areas of the edges of the bracelet now. It does look as if it was ground and polished to spruce it up, and in the process the holes are not quite right.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Comparing the outside...










...to the inside...










I wonder if that piece I've outlined pops off and allows you to separate the links? I've had one or two that were something like that before.

Later,

William


----------



## kabong (Jun 12, 2011)

that piece would be hooked around the adjacent pieces.

In the meantime, i have taken a strap from another Citizen which is out of commission. It's not as nice but it'll do


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I've been looking at Citizen bracelets on the web, all of the ones I was looking at were the old fashioned style similar to this:










How long is your bracelet? I'm wondering if all of the removable links have been removed already.

BTW, I hate you. After seeing yours, I now want one. :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## kabong (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi,

No, I can't see any of those push down tabs that allow those bars to slide out. The strap as delivered is long enough that there should be some links left in it.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Here's my Seiko Monster bracelet which has a similar link configuration to yours. In this case, the links are connected using the pin and tube method. When fitted correctly, the ends of the pins are recessed about 0.5mm inside the edges of the links and are hard to see. I wonder if yours is the same...if you think the holes have been burred over by some over enthusiastic buffing, you may have to open them up with a small drill.










You may well have looked already, but are there no signs of any 'direction' arrows on the reverse of the links near the clasp...even if they've been ground/worn away, that may give a clue as to the 'removable' links? Apologies if i'm stating the obvious.


----------



## kabong (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi,

No there are no direction arrows visible.


----------

